# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Minder borstkanker VS na onthullingen hormoontherapie' - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*&#39;Minder borstkanker VS na onthullingen hormoontherapie&#39;*
*Telegraaf -** 2 uur geleden*
SAN ANTONIO - Het aantal gevallen van borstkanker in de Verenigde Staten is sinds 2003 scherp gedaald. De daling wordt mogelijk veroorzaakt doordat vrouwen massaal afstapten van het gebruik van hormonen om de gevolgen van de overgang te verzachten.


Lees verder...

----------

